# Chesterfield, SC - Male #2



## raqqasa (Jul 25, 2008)

Here's the other Chesterfield SC GSD


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)




----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a beauty!


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11414887

Chesterfield, SC 
(843)3780016 or 5377023


High kill shelter according to the Humane Society Link....this boy still appears to be there....the other male is not listed...


----------

